# Buckeye lake crappie



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on the crappie bite at buckeye lake?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone said they we catching them in the lilly pads before the cold front this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

they have slowed down. your about 2 weeks late and a month early. lol. we havent found any for a week or so.

GABO


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

last weekend me and beernut fished and caught some decent crappie and nice catfish but today was alot slower as expected after the cold front. i caught 1 crappie and that was it. water temp. was around 44 degrees in the channels we fished and around 47 in the area of the marsh. i am sure it got a little warmer after we left but it was a big change from the 56 degrees we had last weekend. oh well atleast i got my boat out for the first time and everything worked great. next weekend should be real good if we get the warm weather they are calling for.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

My son & I was out last evening searching for anything that would bite,absolutely zilch,not even a catfish,not one bite.As we were waiting to put in I was backing the boat in when my son started waving for me to stop,two gentlemen that had just pulled out gave him 6 crappies they had caught.I wasn't too excited about it as I,myself don't really care for them,but the son took them gladly.Once we were on the water and motoring out to where we were going to start fishing,I opened the cooler to give the crappies a looksie,everyone one of them were fish ohio quality,13 to 15 inches each one of them.Don't have any idea where and how but they were nice crappies in anybodies book.Was to nice to at least see some even if we were skunked,gives us hope that sooner or later they will really turn on.Water temps were between 47 to 49 degrees compared to last weeks 53 to 55.So that could have turned them off some.So hang in there guys it'll start back up soon.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

We out there yesterday nothing saw one guy with one an thats it. we stade all day an into the evening my brother got one right be for we left at 9:00pm


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

puterdude said:


> My son & I was out last evening searching for anything that would bite,absolutely zilch,not even a catfish,not one bite.As we were waiting to put in I was backing the boat in when my son started waving for me to stop,two gentlemen that had just pulled out gave him 6 crappies they had caught.I wasn't too excited about it as I,myself don't really care for them,but the son took them gladly.Once we were on the water and motoring out to where we were going to start fishing,I opened the cooler to give the crappies a looksie,everyone one of them were fish ohio quality,13 to 15 inches each one of them.Don't have any idea where and how but they were nice crappies in anybodies book.Was to nice to at least see some even if we were skunked,gives us hope that sooner or later they will really turn on.Water temps were between 47 to 49 degrees compared to last weeks 53 to 55.So that could have turned them off some.So hang in there guys it'll start back up soon.


That was me Peterdude. First time on the lake this year; had others, but those 6 were the best. Just wanted to give a friend who doesn't fish too often a thrill with some Buckeye fish, but the day wasn't that great in terms of numbers, maybe 20 fish or so. It was tuff out there. Did get a 5-6 pound cat though--on a 12' noodle rod, that was a blast!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well thanks fished-out,it made the boy's day.We couldn't buy a bite after you left so you never missed anything after you left.Thanks again for the crappies.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

No problem; wish I'd known it was you, I'd have introduced myself. Was on Indian a week ago, did about the same. I'll probably try Buckeye again in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Fished Buckeye on Thursday and Sat., we had over 30 keepers both days between two guys. Had several 13 + and one at 14.75" a buddy caught in the same area. Females were full of eggs and it won't be too long with warmer weather predicted...


----------

